# First Official Q7 Photo Breaks Cover



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

In a surprise move, Audi snuck out the first official photograph of the all-new Audi Q7 SUV in the form of wallpapers for its customers on a promotional website. As you can see, this production Q7 bears more than a passing resemblance to the Pikes Peak quattro concept car that was unveiled at the North American International Auto Show in Detroit back in 2003.
* Full Story *


----------

